# Can alfalfa be fed free choice atall times?



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 7, 2011)

We aren't and alfalfa is more expensive around here, but can it be fed full time?


----------



## TigerLilly (Apr 7, 2011)

You will probably get a variety of answers on this one.
Personally, I don't feed it full time & wouldn't, even though mine have free choice mineral. I use it as a treat a couple times a week.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 8, 2011)

I would say most people don't, but there are some that do. It is more expensive around here, and technically, while they are gestating, that would be a lot of unneeded calcium.  I have read that too much calcium before they kid and start milking can confuss their bodies and cause milk fever once they kid.  I am not an expert on this subject.

Some breeds probably do better with it than others, some breeds would probably get fat on it, I know Nigerian Dwarfs have a much lower energy requirment than some of the small thinner dairy breeds. 

This is the first year in 15 years of raising goats that we have fed any alfalfa in any form to our meat goats, during milking/nursing and we were happy with the results. weaning an average of 50lb twins at 8 weeks. the does sure lilke it, I did notice that once you feed alfalfa on a regular basis they aren't as quick to munch on that grass hay. They will eat every speck of alfalfa before they would ever consider touching our good quality 2nd grass hay, that they were perfectly fine with before they starting getting alfalfa.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 8, 2011)

I generally have free choice available to my dairy goats all the time.  But, I use a good grass hay UNLESS they are in milk.  Then, they get alfalfa.

My Nigis only get grass hay with the occasional treat of alfalfa as they do easily get fat.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 8, 2011)

we use "good" hay, free choice during milking season and more grass-hay in the winter.

i think i might also depend on if they have a lot of browse?


----------



## julieq (Apr 10, 2011)

We're the weird ones who feed free choice alfalfa full time to all of our goats!  We've never had a problem with it and they absolutely hate grass hay.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 10, 2011)

I feed alfalfa free choice to my goats. It is the cheapest hay here most of the time. If for some reason I can't get alfalfa, I use bermuda grass, also free choice, but the goats don't like it and they waste a lot.


----------



## Araylee (Apr 12, 2011)

I feed free choice high quality alfalfa to my does as per my breeder's recommendation. No issues at all as far as being overweight. They also get Purina goat chow which I believe has alfalfa pellets. If they had the choice they'd strip the bark off a pine tree and eat dry leaves from last fall. 

ETA: They are lamanchas, not sure if breed makes a difference.
 Short link from *i think* msu states that feeding either legume (alfalfa) or grass hay is equally acceptable but states differing mineral requirements based on hay type. http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G3990


----------



## chandasue (Apr 12, 2011)

I was feeding alfalfa free choice but they were getting fat so I switched to hay that's alfalfa/grass mix. They are doing fine either way. I'll probably switch back to higher percentage alfalfa hay once they're in milk again--makes for richer tasting milk I found.


----------



## whetzelmomma (Apr 13, 2011)

My goats don't really seem to like Alfalfa that much. They get free choice Hay, and I lure them into the barn and onto the stanchion with grass based and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

20 kids is right...there is a calcium issue with alfalfa all the time.  When my dairy girls get pregnant I cut there food down in the first 4 months a bit and in there last month when the babies start growing fast they drain alot of calcium out of the doe...so I increase the feed a bit and add alfalfa pellets to their feed until thier done milking.  

Feeding changes for me depends upon who's doing what, ie milking, in rutt, pregnant.  Its worth learning about cuz alot of times problems can be avoided if the animal is feed properly for their needs.  

Its hard because there is so many conflicting opinions on alfalfa and feeding.  Some people feed only alfalfa to bucks/wether.  Personally which I would never do...because of the calcium issue.  So I would stick with the basics on ruminants nutrition and what changes to make when differant demands are put on them.

Good luck..this information may or may not help! But its a start.

http://www.das.psu.edu/research-extension/goats/nutrition


----------

